# Where to find ports & packages for FreeBSD



## andy8 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a new FreeBSD user and I don't know where to look for FreeBSD ports and packages.

I've been introduced to GreenSql and looking for more 3rd party apps like that.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2010)

andy8 said:
			
		

> I'm a new FreeBSD user and I don't know where to look for FreeBSD ports and packages.


You are advised to read the handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## ahavatar (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/ports/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2010)

And ports(7), pkg_add(1).


----------



## ckester (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet, but:

http://www.freshports.org provides up-to-date info on FreeBSD ports.

The listings by category are especially helpful when you're trying to discover what's available.

(Actually, it has been mentioned indirectly, since many of the documents cited link to it.  But I think it's worth calling out explicitly. )


----------

